# Out of the ashes by William johnstone



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone reading the series?


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

They sound kind of interesting. Ratings are pretty good.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I honestly do not remember if I read this series or not but I have read many of his books and really enjoy the way he writes.


----------



## Mickbear (Feb 8, 2016)

good series, the first one is the best of them


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I have the first 16 books...awesome series. And is prophetic in a sense.


----------

